# Butterflies in the Desert



## Aswah (Nov 19, 2013)

I went out for a walk in the Desert yesterday and shot these pictures... (I posted a link to Flickr because I seem to be stymied by uploading to this site)...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aswah/sets/72157637811453243/


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2013)

Great shots. 8) Well done.


----------



## Aswah (Nov 19, 2013)

Click, thanks...


----------



## Vossie (Nov 22, 2013)

Great work indeed.


----------

